# Returning with sad news



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello everyone I have not been here in a while. Last night we took Millie into the Emergency Vet, she has been not feeling up to par and started to suddenly vomit small amounts of blood.
They did blood tests and a sonigram on her kidneys when they did the xrays, she is full of tumors. The cancer is filling her chest with fluids and is bleeding. The vet at the ER was amazed that she is so vital at this stage of the cancer. She is slowly going downhill though.
We have an appointment with our regular vet Monday. She is having a hard time keeping food down. The vet says it is from the cancer pinching off good blood flow to her organs and it is making her have an upset stomach. 

She is still in control of her functions otherwise and is still very alert, wags her tail and barks when someone comes around. She does not want to play with Pearl and just sleeps most of the time. We feed her in small amounts and have been trying different things to help her keep it down. Today so far so good.
She is in sleeping in the bedroom with John, we have not had much sleep in the last 24 hours. Listening for her to have to go out for her business as she is drinking a lot of water. It does not look very hopeful, the ER vet said that our vet may be able to prescribe something to settle her stomach so she can eat and be more comfortable. They can drain the fluid from around her heart and lungs but there is no guarantee how fast it will come back. It could come back slowly or fill up right away. 
We are not going to put her through that she has had enough pain with surgeries in her life. Not that I am sorry we did her hips and knee, those surgeries did give a better quality of life up to this point.
Don't get me wrong we are not giving up but we are not going to selfishly do things to prolong her life just make it as comfortable as possible for the time she has left. If her doctor suggests that she is too far past a good quality of life we will have to make that terrible decision. God I just can't handle this...John is a completer mess. I will keep posting her progress. Thank you for listening.
Becky


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I hate cancer. Give Millie lots of love.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh Becky I am just crying along with you. That is some hard news to have to handle but I know you and John are doing everything to keep her comfortable until the time you have to let her go. Our goldens have to be the strongest dogs around, not showing any signs of being so ill until it is very serious. Know that you have the full support of everyone here to be with you in spirit and you or John can come here to cry or just rant. Cancer is one of the worst things in this world and I would give anything to have it taken away. Please give Milly a big hug and kiss for being such a brave girl and spoil her for the time you have her. 
(((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry this is happening. I am definitely praying for a miracle. Hopefully something great will happen for all of you.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry. We lost our last golden to cancer, too, and we had no idea he was sick until he collapsed. Treasure each minute with Millie. She knows how much you love her.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sorry to hear your news...Hugs to you, your husband and Millie.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Becky, I am so very sorry to hear this. I wish I could donate $1,000 to research for every dog I know who has been affected by this awful disease. Surely they would have a cure after all that money.  

Please give her a huge hug from us. Stay strong, Millie!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh no. I'm so very sorry. Please know we'll be here for any kind of support you need. Give that sweetheart an ear rub from us. Prayers from our house coming your way.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*I'm sorry for the bad news*

Good for both of you for putting Millie's needs first. It's the right thing to do to say enough is enough. I made the same decision 5 years ago. I admire the clarity with which you are dealing with your terrible news. Again I'm so sorry. Alex


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Millie......puppy dog hugs, kisses and prayers are coming to her from Reno, Austin and Lincoln!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this news. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family as you make the hard decisions ahead of you. Bless you for putting Millie first.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry to hear this sad news. You can trust the Oakly, Caue and I will have Millie in our thoughts. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so so sorry to hear this. You and Millie are in my thoughts.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you, I know how hard it is to have to make that decision and I know you are only thinking of Millie's comfort. Sending lots of hugs.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Becky I am so sorry about this. My thoughts and prayers are with Millie and you all. Please keep us informed...


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

The moo-dog and I will be keeping you and Millie in our thoughts!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Prayers for Millie coming from our house. We are so sorry at this tough news. Hugs to your sweet girl.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Please give Millie a big hug for me.

This is exactly how I lost Rusty and Comet, and nothing scares me more than a 
Golden that will not eat.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your news. This is never easy. Your decision is clearly the kindest and most loving for Millie, and you can trust that she knows it.
You are all in my prayers.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry. God bless Millie!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So sorry Millie is not doing well, it is hard to cope, just love her and listen to her and she will guide you. When Jessie had cancer, I would feed him small amounts during the day seemed to work better for them. Hugs to you, and Millie, hope your regular vet can offer some things to keep her comfortable.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Goodness..not again. Everyday I read new posts about our angels stricken with this horrible disease. Why???????????????????????????????????????? 

I hate it.

I am so sorry for your babies diagnosis. I just dont know what to think about this. It happens way too often. Is it just me or does it seem to be happening more and more these days than years ago??? I dont know but sure seems that way. Is it our water? Food? Environment? We take such good care of them but no matter what we do, this attacker takes over. 

Hugs to you and your sweet girl


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so very very sorry. I don't even know what else to say except sending hugs and good wishes your way.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear of Millie's diagnosis and pray that she is comfortable for the time she has. Will be keeping you and her in my thoughts. Give her a great big hug from me..


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

So very sorry to hear Millie's news....youre in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry and saddened to read this. Sending prayers and good wishes for Millie, you will know when the time is right to let your girl go.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

So sorry to hear this about Millie sending hugs, and saying prayers for your sweet girl at this very distressing time for you all.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

So sorry to hear this. You and Millie are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Becky I am so sorry to hear of Millie's condition. I wish you and her all the best in these times.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry to hear your girl is ill. Thinking of you all.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry...


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. Keeping you and Millie in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Becky,
My heart goes out to you, I wish you and Millie peace.
I will keep you and Millie in my prayers.
June


----------



## molly babe (Dec 27, 2009)

I dont now what to say apart from am sooooo sorry please keep positive and enjoy what time you have lefted with her. Take care of each other.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

This is terrible news. I am so very sorry for you and John. I pray you get some answers from your vet and can find a place of peace with the decisions you need to make. Spoil her rotten for the time she has left. Prayers for all of you.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this. It sounds like you're doing everything you can to give her every quality minute possible. One thing you said really struck me. It's not giving up when you decide to stop fighting and to let her go. In some ways, it's much harder than holding on.

Spoil her rotten and kiss her on the top of the head for me.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

As one of the many who have been in this situation, we send out our thoughts and prayers to you and your family. So very sorry to hear this news. Give Millie a big hug for us.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about this but agree with your thoughts 100%.

We had a GSD who at 9 all of the sudden declined rapidly. He had had a vet visit a few months earlier and was fine. When they xrayed him they were shocked/surprised to see cancer - aggressive - and it had already eaten away one kidney. He showed illness once his second kidney was being ravaged. 

He had such a big heart and was such a love. It's a very hard choice but the right choice so they do not suffer. They will hang on for you - and sometimes we have to see that they need the rest and should not suffer.


Sending prayers your way and lots of hugs.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I am so very sorry. Hugs to you and your family and especially to sweet Millie. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Like everyone else I am so sorry Millie is going through this. Trust me when I say she knows how very lucky she is to have and have had you and John to care for her and make all those right and sometimes difficult decisions for her. I am sure she would not change anything either!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Becky, 

I am so sorry for this news of Millie's cancer. It isn't fair, is it? From someone who has been there, I think that you're doing the very best thing by giving Millie the best quality of life for as long as you can. Spoil her rotten, do your favorite things, and build even more beautiful memories. 

You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry about your news that Millie's got cancer. Hope you and John are having a memory-making weekend with your girl. Please give her a gentle smooch from me and tell her what a good girl she is.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear this news. Praying for comfort and positive thoughts for sweet Millie, you and your husband at this so very difficult time. Please keep us updated. Gentle hugs to all of you.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Becky, I am so very sorry for Millie's dx. I'm thankful that she has not been sick or suffered up to this point. I pray they find something to help her with her tummy and know you will continue to make the right decisions regarding your girl. How old is sweet Millie? Please give her a big smooch from me.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I haven't been here in a while myself and was very sad to hear the news about sweet Millie. Sending lots of thoughts and prayers her way............


----------

